# Pretty pleased



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Seeing Gracie, so happy makes my heart glad. I really admire you for not giving up on your late Mom’s dog and helping her fit in with the girls and now Leonard.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst thank you, 

Mind you she still drives me crazy at times. 

Gracie has gravy on her because of a two day hunger strike, she didn't want any of the kibble I had. Usually if she is in a finicky mood she won't eat for a day and half before eventually eating the kibble I offer up. 
I picked up some little trays of wet food, because two days is too long, so Grace happily ate out of the little tray made a mess of herself, she'll get the trays for a week then I'll switch her back to kibble. We do this little dance every three or four months.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Beautiful picture of Gracie! Hope she gets back to eating normally after her trip to the gourmet chef’s kitchen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

